# Και σχιζολεξία και αποστροφομανία



## sarant (Jun 9, 2008)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον κρούσμα με συνδυασμό σχιζολεξίας και αποστροφομανίας, από άλλο φόρουμ. 

Γράφει κάποιος "Καλώς ξανά' ρθες", έτσι δυο λέξεις, λες και λέμε "ξανά έρχομαι". Σκέφτομαι όμως πως κάνει μισές δουλειές: αφού το ξανά προέρχεται από εξ + ανά, κανονικά με τη λογική αυτή θα έπρεπε να γράφουμε: καλώς 'ξ ανά 'ρθες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Να ξέρεις, Νίκο, ότι η φύση λειτουργεί με ισορροπίες. Για κάθε απόστροφο που καταβροχθίζει το πληκτρολόγιό σου, μια άλλη απόστροφος ξεπηδά σε ένα άλλο. Μπορεί να λένε ότι η φύση αποστρέφεται το κενό, αλλά φαίνεται ότι αποστρέφεται και τη συναλοιφή που γίνεται αλοιφή. 

(Είμαι αλοιφή, όπως θα κατάλαβες...)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2008)

Μετά την αρχή διατήρησης της υλοενέργειας, πρώτος ο Νικέλ τεκμηρίωσε την αρχή διατήρησης των αποστρόφων.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2011)

Διάβαζα το σχόλιο του Στάντη Αποστολίδη για το ετυμολογικό λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη (ΕΛΝΕΓ), και δεν μπόρεσα να μην προσέξω ένα «επί πλέον» που έχει στην τρίτη παράγραφο. Το γκουγκλ αποκαλύπτει ότι πολλοί το γράφουν έτσι. Αν το επιχείρημα είναι ότι το επίρρ. _επιπλέον_ ταυτίζεται με το ουδ. τής μτχ _επιπλέων_ (_επιπλέουσα_, _επιπλέον_), κι επομένως η γραφή σε δύο λέξεις διασφαλίζει την αποφυγή σύγχυσης, να επισημάνω ότι αφενός μεν και το επίρρ. _πλέον_ ταυτίζεται με το ουδ. τής μτχ _πλέων_ (_πλέουσα_, _πλέον_), αφετέρου δε η σύνταξη και το περικείμενο είναι αυτά που διασφαλίζουν την αποφυγή πρόκλησης σύγχυσης (και στις δύο περιπτώσεις). Τα λεξικά μας αναγνωρίζουν σήμερα (παρότι η αρχ. φράση, στον Θουκυδίδη κ.ά., ήταν δίλεκτη) αποκλειστικά μονολεκτικό το επίρρ. _επιπλέον_.

Διανηματική σύνδεση:
Στα της Καλλίστης σχιζολεκτικά έχουμε αφιερωμένο νήμα τῇ Καλλίστῃ.
Για το ποιες λέξεις έχουν εδραιωθεί με μονολεκτική γραφή, βλ. Μία ή δύο λέξεις; Τέλος πάντων ή τελοσπάντων;.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2011)

Νομίζω πως εδώ έχουμε πλέον μια νέα κλιμάκωση του φαινομένου (και μη γελάτε ούτε επειδή προέρχεται από αθλητικό ιστότοπο --τον διαβάζουν χιλιάδες γάβροι, ούτε για το θέμα --που τηγανίζει τους γάβρους).







Και τώρα, αφού έκανα το λεξιλογικό καθήκον μου, πάω να μελετήσω το άρθρο και τα σχόλια...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2011)

Εγώ συνηθίζω να γράφω τις σύνθετες όπως τις προφέρει ο κόσμος γύρω μου. Κανείς δεν προφέρει "τελοσπάντων", από τον κόσμο που ξέρω. Όλοι τονίζουν κανονικά το "τέλος". Κανείς, επίσης, δεν λέει και "επί πλέον".

Πάντως ακόμα δεν έχω δει κανέναν να γράφει "κ' αν εις" (έχω δει όμως "κ' αν").

Αυτό το καλοφάγω τα, δεν έχω καταλάβει αν πρόκειται περί κάποιου αστείου ή είναι απλώς το επόμενο βήμα μιας νέας υστερίας. Μένει μόνο να διαβάσουμε και για το "ανάποδο γαμώ το". Ο γκούγκλης με πληροφορεί ότι κυκλοφορεί και το "ανάποδο γαμώ το".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2011)

Από ένα σχόλιο στη Lifo, μια σχιζολεξία που δεν την έχω ξαναδεί:Είμαι ένας απο αυτούς τους νέους, έχω πτυχία (προπτυχιακό-μεταπτυχιακό) με καλούς βαθμούς, έχω ξένες γλώσσες, άριστη γνώση Η/Υ κι εμπάς η περιπτώση ότι χαρακτηρίζει ένα "καλό" βιογραφικό.​Παρά το γεγονός ότι το σχόλιο είναι πάνω σ' ένα τραγικό θέμα, η συγκεκριμένη χρήση της ελληνικής γλώσσας σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι για τα "πτυχία με καλούς βαθμούς". (Λίγη ώρα μετά, κάποιος μπήκε και του επεσήμανε το λάθος για να μην το ξανακάνει στο μέλλον.)


----------



## sarant (Oct 28, 2011)

Ούτε εγώ το είχα ξαναδεί!

Για τη μπριτζιστική ορολογία, πάντως, εμπάς (γαλλ. impasse) είναι το αγγλικό finesse.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2011)

Απαράδεκτος, δεν ξέρει ο καλός φοιτητής ότι είναι εμπάσει περιπτώσει;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2011)

SBE said:


> Απαράδεκτος, δεν ξέρει ο καλός φοιτητής ότι είναι εμπάσει περιπτώσει;


Πρέπει να βάζεις και γελαστές φατσούλες όταν τα γράφεις αυτά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2011)

:devil:;):lol::lol:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2011)

Πέρα από το τραγικό λάθος, το "εν πάση περιπτώσει" έπρεπε να ήταν "τέλος πάντων".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2011)

Μια νέα εξέλιξη: Στο σημερινό άρθρο της Ρίκας Βαγιάνη κόπηκε επιτέλους ο γόρδιος δεσμός σχιζολεξίας και αποστροφομανίας: Σχιζολεξία χωρίς αποστρόφους: Αφ ενός και αφ ετέρου! (Ελπίζω να δικαιο λογ είται από το σοκ της, όπως το περιγράφει η συν παθέστατη αρθρο γράφος):

[...] Δεν βοηθάτε την κατάσταση, πατριώτες, ξεχέζοντας συλλήβδην τους Ελληνες του εξωτερικού. Αφ ενός, δεν έχετε δίκιο: (να το κουβεντιάσουμε, βεβαίως, είμαι έτοιμη). Αφ ετέρου, στρώνετε πλούσιο τραπέζι σε περίεργους –επιεικώς- κύκλους επιρροής, [....]

Κάτι αφορίσουμε, αφελληνίσουμε που της ξέφυγαν, ελπίζω να ήταν τελευταία φορά...


----------



## Earion (Dec 20, 2011)

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου το παρακάτω δημόσιο έγγραφο:

ΕΝΙΑΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ Π/ΘΜΙΑΣ & Δ/ΘΜΙΑΣ ΕΚΠ/ΣΗΣ.
Δ/ΝΣΗ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ Δ/ΘΜΙΑΣ ΕΚΠ/ΣΗΣ. ΤΜΗΜΑ Α΄.
Εγκύκλιος Αριθ. Πρωτ. 97364/Γ2 (Μαρούσι, 30-08-2011)
ΘΕΜΑ: Οδηγίες για τη διδασκαλία της Ερευνητικής Εργασίας
της Α΄ τάξης Γενικού Λυκείου για το σχ. έτος 2011-2012

υπογραφή: Η υφυπουργός Παρασκευή Χριστοφιλοπούλου

και με την πρώτη κιόλας ματιά εντυπωσιάστηκα από μια έντονη σχιζολεκτική προσήλωση. Ανθολογώ από το κείμενο της εγκυκλίου: 

«σε περίπτωση συν-επίβλεψης» (τέσσερις φορές)
«προ-αναφέρθηκε»
«επανα-αξιολόγηση»

Και από το «Βιβλίο του εκπαιδευτικού», που παρατίθεται αυτούσιο, έφτιαξα τον κατάλογο που σας παρουσιάζω. Δεν επιμένω ότι όλα είναι σχιζολεκτικά (λ.χ. το «κοινωνικο-οικονομικός» συχνότερα γράφεται με ενωτικό παρά χωρίς), μερικά όμως αξίζει να μπούνε στην προθήκη με τα παράξενα:

Δασκαλο-μαθητική λεκτική επικοινωνία και δια-μαθητική συνεργασία
υπο-θέμα, υπο-θέματος,
υπο-θέματα, υπο-θεμάτων
υπο-ερωτήματα
πρωτο-εφαρμόστηκαν
μετα-Λυκειακές σπουδές
ενδο-σχολικής επιμόρφωσης
τυπο-εκδοτικά χαρακτηριστικά
μεσο-αστικές νόρμες
κοινωνικο-μορφωτικών στρωμάτων
ασχέτως κοινωνικο-οικονομικής προέλευσης
αυτο-αντίληψη
αυτο-ρυθμιζόμενη μάθηση
μακρο-εννοιών
μικρο-ομάδες
ενδο-ομαδικές και δι-ομαδικές συνθέσεις
δι-ομαδική συνεργασία
ενεργός αλληλο-παρωθητική επικοινωνία
αυτο-ρυθμιζόμενη σχολική μάθηση
να ερμηνεύσουν αυτο-κριτικά
δηλώσεις αλληλο-αποδοχής, αλληλο-ενθάρρυνσης και αλληλο-στήριξης

Μετά απ’ όλα αυτά ποιος καλός άγγελος ενέπνευσε τον συντάκτη και έβαλε παντού: «ομαδοσυνεργατική προσέγγιση μάθησης»;


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2011)

Αμάν, μισές δουλειές κάνουν. Ξέ-χασαν να χωρίσουν την περί-πτώση, την επί-κοινωνία, τη συν-εργασία, την επί-μόρφωση, τη συν-θέση, την προ-έλευση, το επί-αρμόζω και την προς-έγγιση. Οι συν-δεσμοί δεν συν-δέουν (όλοι δια-ζευκτικοί είναι πλέον) και οι προ-θέσεις δεν προ-ηγούνται (μόνο όταν είναι προ-θέσεις δια-ζυγίου).
Την αντί-ληψη δεν τη λογαριάζω, δεν υπάρχει αυτό το φρούτο. Όσο για την ομαδο-συν-εργατική (και την αλληλο-παρα-ωθητική, τη συν-επί-βλέψη, το προ-ανά-φέρθηκε, τα τυπο-εκ-δοτικά και την επί-ανά-άξιο-λόγηση), ο νέος κανόνας της σχίζο-λεξίας δεν επί-τρέπει πάνω από ένα ενωτικό σε μία λέξη. Μην τα ξε-φτιλίσουμε όλα. 

Στο υπό-εργείο παρα-Παιδείας, απο-Παίδων και Δια Βίου απο-Μάθησης ανά-ήκουν, όχι παίξε γέλασε (το Θρησκευμάτων δεν το πιάνω, γιατί εκεί υπάρχουν πολλά σχίσματα και δια-ρήξεις ιματίων). Αυτοί ξε-στραβώνουν απο-στραβώνουν τα παιδιά μας. Ας μάθουν πρώτα τα βασικά και αυτο-νοητά, ας κάνουν καν-μία αυτο-κριτική και μετά φιγουρα-τζήδικες προς-εγγίσεις. 

Αϊσιχτίρ. Δεν _αλληλοπαρωθούμαστε_, λεωγώ; Εγωθαταενωνωόλα, πουναικαιιστορικηορθογραφία ναϊσορροπησωλιγοταπράγματα. Θασασμαθωεγωτρόπους, αλλιώς θαμασφαειοκατωκοσμοσόλους. :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2011)

Με το καλό να διαβάσουμε και κ-αν-είς, μη-δέν, τί-ποτε και μή-τε.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 20, 2011)

Νομίζω ο πρωταθλητής είναι ένας: *απ' εν αν τι ας*!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2011)

Κλέβεις· το "ας" είναι κατάληξη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2011)

Υπάρχουν βέβαια πολύ περισσότερα, πολλά (επίρ.) καλά, όπως το «ό,τι» που ένας σχιζοφρενής κάποτε μου το είχε διορθώσει σε «ό, τι» (με κενό για να ξεχωρίζουν οι δύο λέξεις, λέει) και το *ο τι δη ποτε *που λέει εκεί ο Μπουκανιέρος. 

Όχι ο τι πρέπει, ο τι κι ο τι κι ο τι να 'ναι. Στο τέλος, θα τα κάνουμε συλλαβική γλώσσα τα ελ λη νι κα, σαν τα κι νε ζι κα. :twit:
Να γράφουν έτσι οι «δάσκαλοι του γένους» δεν πειράζει, τα γκρίκλις μόνο να 'χουμε μπαμπούλα, βδδδέλλλυγγγμμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

daeman said:


> Στο τέλος, θα τα κάνουμε συλλαβική γλώσσα τα ελ λη νι κα, σαν τα κι νε ζι κα.


Μα από συλλαβική γραφή ξεκίνησαν ;)...


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2011)

Ε πι στρο φη στις ρι ζες λοι πον. Άμα είναι έτσι, να το πάμε πιο πίσω, στο προπατορικό *α* (και το ουγκ). :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα από συλλαβική γραφή ξεκίνησαν ;)...



Τι καλά! Επιστροφή στα τρισχιλιετή νάματα!:laugh:


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2011)

Πάντως, το νήμα ξεκίνησε με το σπάνιο φαινόμενο της σχιζολεξίας σε συνδυασμό με αποστροφομανία, ή, αν θέλετε, την εμφάνιση της αποστρόφου στη μέση κάποιων λέξεων, π.χ. *_δώσ’τε_, εκεί που είχαμε συγκοπή τού _δώσετε_ σε _δώστε_, ή *_ξανά’πα_ για τον εναλλακτικό αόριστο _ξανάπα_ (που κάνει και _ξαναείπα_) του _ξαναλέω_, *_πρωτό’ρθα_ κ.λπ.

Οι δεκάδες οι λέξεις που συνέλαβε ο Earion σε μία και μόνη εγκύκλιο είναι διαφορετικό φαινόμενο που μπορεί να αυτονομηθεί και θα το έλεγα *ενωτικομανία*. Έχουμε συνεχώς καινούργιες σύνθετες λέξεις, που στα αγγλικά μπορεί να αποφεύγουν το ενωτικό (π.χ. το _neoconservatives_ είναι καλύτερο από το _neo-conservatives_) ή να το χρειάζονται οπωσδήποτε (π.χ. _Anglo-French_, _αγγλογαλλικός_). Στα ελληνικά όμως κατά κανόνα το αποφεύγουμε το ενωτικό της σύνθεσης, αν και με διαφορετικό μάτι θα κοιτάξουμε την κάθε περίπτωση της εγκυκλίου. Είναι τόσες οι λέξεις που έχουμε από _αυτο-_, _αλληλο-_, _πρωτο-_ κ.ά. χωρίς ενωτικό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την *ενωτικολαγνεία* (εναλλακτικός όρος). Αναρωτήθηκα, μάλιστα, τι θα έκαναν αν επέλεγαν να γράψουν _αυτορρυθμιζόμενη_ — θα το χώριζαν _αυτορ-ρυθμιζόμενη_; Περισσότερη κατανόηση έχω για κάποια άλλα: _υπο-θέμα_, _κοινωνικο-μορφωτικά_. Την ίδια κατανόηση δείχνει και ο Earion. Αξίζει να επαναλάβουμε και τι γράφει η Ιορδανίδου στον _Οδηγό_: «Επίσης χρησιμοποιούμε το ενωτικό σε περιπτώσεις όπου αποφεύγεται η σύνθεση σε μία λέξη, κυρίως σε πρόσφατα δημιουργημένους ή παροδικούς σχηματισμούς *όπου η σύνθεση θα εμπόδιζε την αναγνώριση των συνθετικών στοιχείων*». Και εδώ δεν εμποδίζεται η αναγνώριση.

Πάντως, ακόμα κι όταν βάζουν άχρηστα ενωτικά, δεν έχουν βάλει και δεύτερο τόνο. Ο δεύτερος τόνος είναι η περίπτωση όπου οι κόρες των ματιών μου αρχίζουν να γυρνάνε περίεργα. (Μμμ, υλικό για τον Ζάζουλα...)


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2011)

Πολύ σωστά, Νίκελ. Η συσσώρευση των δεδομένων οδηγεί την έρευνα σε περαιτέρω εξειδίκευση!  Στο εξής θα διακρίνουμε τη *σχιζολεξία *από την *ενωτικολαγνεία*! 

Αλλά και η παρατήρηση του Δαεμάνου για την απομάκρυνση των συστατικών του «ό,τι» με απασχολεί (για να μην πω με ανησυχεί). Τη βλέπω όλο και συχνότερα στις εφημερίδες. Και την επισημαίνω ιδίως στα ελληνικά που βγάζει ο μεταφραστής του Γκούγκλη.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2011)

daeman said:


> ...όπως το «ό,τι» που ένας σχιζοφρενής κάποτε μου το είχε διορθώσει σε «ό, τι» (με κενό για να ξεχωρίζουν οι δύο λέξεις, λέει)


Ο δικός σου σχιζοφρενής δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά σ' αυτό που είδα στο Σταρ. Όλα τα "ό,τι" ήταν γραμμένα ως εξής: ο, τι.
Έτσι ακριβώς. Όμικρον χωρίς τόνο, κόμμα, διάστημα και "τι".


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jan 5, 2012)

Από το newsit.gr και το άρθρο του Ν.Ευαγγελάτου για τον ΓΑΠ εδώ
"Οφείλει στον όνομα της προσφοράς τόσο της δικής του όσο και της οικογένειας του να βάλει στην άκρη τους εγωισμούς τις εμμονές και τα προσωπικά συμφέροντα , να αποσυρθεί το ταχύτερο δυνατό.
Όχι ανεπιστρεπτί αλλά ...*αυθωρί και παρά χρήμα*!"

Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω; Το *αυθωρί* ή το *παρά χρήμα*;;;;;;;


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2012)

Το *_αυθωρί_ κάνε πως δεν το είδες, γιατί παλιά (στον Πλούταρχο, την Παλαιά Διαθήκη) έτσι το γράφανε. Αλλά το _παρά χρήμα_ μπορεί να σημαίνει και κάτι καινούργιο, ποιος ξέρει… (Κάτι δεν λέει για «προσωπικά συμφέροντα» πιο πάνω; Κακίες...)

Πάντως, το παλιό _παραχρήμα_ είναι από το _χρήμα_ = πράγμα (όπως έλεγαν «Πάντων χρημάτων μέτρον εστίν άνθρωπος»). _Παραχρήμα_ από το _παρά το χρήμα_, παρευθύς, πάραυτα, αμέσως.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jan 6, 2012)

Έχεις δίκιο για το "αυθωρί" αλλά το "παρά χρήμα" που ακολουθεί δείχνει ότι ο Ευαγγελάτος δεν έγραψε "αυθωρί" με "ι" επειδή έχει άποψη.:laugh:


----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2012)

Επειδή, μιλώντας για τα δημοσιογραφικά, μ' αρέσει το παράθεμα περί Πυθίας από τον Πλούταρχο που έχει ο Δημητράκος: 
«Η Πυθία και προ ερωτήσεως αυθωρί χρησμούς είωθέ τινας εκφέρειν». 
Στα οικονομικά ταιριάζει πιο πολύ βέβαια, ωστόσο οι οικονομολόγοι τελευταία όλο ληγμένα δαφνόφυλλα μασάνε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 6, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί το παιδέυουμε, ο Ευαγγελάτος έπρεπε να έχει γραψει: _αυθ'ορεί και παρά χρήμα_ έτσι το:



> ... να αποσυρθεί το ταχύτερο δυνατό. Όχι ανεπιστρεπτί αλλά ...αυθωρί και παρά χρήμα!



σημαίνει "να αποσυρθεί όχι ανεπιστρεπτί αλλά αυτά να βλέπει και να ετοιμάζεται να κάνει μετατροπή νομίσματος (τον παρά χρήμα)", δηλαδή να φύγει όπως πάμε ταξίδι αναψυχής (αλέ ρετούρ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2012)

Μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται λάθος η χρήση του ανεπιστρεπτί εδώ, μαζί με το όχι; Δηλαδή, το σωστό, όπως καταλαβαίνω το συγγραφέα δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κάτι σαν: «Όχι *απλώς/μόνο* ανεπιστρεπτί...»; Γιατί έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο, έχει και την ερμηνεία «Μη φεύγεις για πάντα, αλλά για τώρα, φύγε αμέσως!»


----------



## SBE (Jan 6, 2012)

Ίσως να νομίζει ότι το ανεπιστρεπτί είναι τροπικό επίρρημα- μη φύγεις με το ιχ, φυγε με το λεωφορείο π.χ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Είμαι από εκείνους που προτιμούν να γράφουν _αποπάνω_ και _αποκάτω_ αν και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι θα συνυπάρξουν για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα με τα _από πάνω_ και _από κάτω_. Αυτό που δεν περίμενα να δω σπασμένο στα δύο (αλλά είναι τελικά πολύ διαδεδομένο) ήταν το _*παρακάτω*_. Γράφεται σαν μία λέξη από τους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους. Σε δύο λέξεις το θέλουμε μόνο στο «Καλύτερα πάνω παρά κάτω. Καλύτερα νέος, όμορφος, υγιής και πλούσιος παρά γέρος, άσχημος, άρρωστος και φτωχός». Δεν τολμώ να ψάξω να δω τι γίνεται με το *παραπάνω*.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2012)

Το έχεις προσέξει ότι το ΛΚΝ το θεωρεί αυτό σωστό;
*πάρα *[pára] & [para] στη σημ. 2β και συχνά στη σημ. 2α επίρρ. ποσ. *:* επιτείνει τη σημασία της λέξης που ακολουθεί. *1.* [...] *2. *προτάσσεται σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη λέξη: *α. *_Πέρνα την _~_ άλλη εβδομάδα, _την πιο άλλη, τη μεθεπόμενη εβδομάδα. _Tην _~ ~ ~_ άλλη εβδομάδα, _την τέταρτη εβδομάδα ύστερα από αυτή που διανύουμε._ O _~_ προσπαππούλης, _ο προ προπάππος. *β. σε χαλαρή σύνθεση, όταν δεν υπάρχει έμφαση, σε εναλλαγή με το παρα-**[SUP]2[/SUP]: ~ πίσω, παραπίσω. ~ πάνω, παραπάνω.* || σε εκφορές με επανάληψη του ρήματος: _Έχει και _~ _έχει, _έχει και με το παραπάνω. _Θέλω και _~ _θέλω, _θέλω πάρα πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Θα μπορούσα να πω, στο ζαζούλειο πρότυπο, «Τι ακριβώς δεν ήταν σαφές στο χαρακτηρισμό “χαλαρή”», αλλά θα προτιμήσω να το πάω παρακάτω / παραπέρα. Ξέρουμε ότι το ΛΚΝ καταγράφει και άλλα από εκείνα που συνήθως θεωρούμε «λάθη», αλλά το ΛΚΝ τα αφήνει να περνάνε ασχολίαστα (π.χ. το _προοιωνίζω_). Δημιουργείται έτσι το πρόβλημα τού να σου γράφει ο μαθητής ή ο μεταφραστής «προοιωνίζει αλλαγές», να του το διορθώνεις και, στη συνέχεια, να σου τρίβει το ΛΚΝ στη μούρη. Εκεί, λοιπόν, δεν ανάβει καν ένα φλας, να σε προειδοποιήσει ότι υπάρχουν κακοί άνθρωποι που αυτά δεν τα δέχονται. Στην περίπτωση του «παρά» (όπου η χαλαρότητα μπορεί, υποθέτω, να αγκαλιάσει και τα _παραπέρα, παραμπρός, παρακάτω_) θα μπορούσε να παραλείψει εντελώς την καταγραφή. Κοίταξα τα «παρά πίσω» στο διαδίκτυο. Ίσα ίσα που ξεπερνάνε τα 500 και τα μισά πρέπει να είναι σωστές χρήσεις, π.χ. _Εγώ περισσότερο θέλω να βλέπω μπροστά παρά πίσω_. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι, αν ένα λεξικό αποφασίσει να συμπεριλάβει τις χαλαρές χρήσεις, εκτός από σαφέστερη σηματοδότηση (τύπου ΚΟΚ), θα πρέπει να έχει και περισσότερες παρόμοιες καταγραφές. Δεν έχει πολλές.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Για την επιτατική χρήση, υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειαστεί να τα προφέρει ή να τα γράψει κανείς χωριστά, κυρίως στις περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποιείται πάνω από μία φορά*, αλλά για τη μία φορά και στην κανονική ροή του προφορικού λόγου δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να τονίζει διπλά και να τα χωρίζει, λέγοντας π.χ. «την παρά άλλη εβδομάδα», «έχει και παρά έχει», «θέλω και παρά θέλω», αλλά μάλλον ενωμένα: «την παράλλη βδομάδα», «έχω και παραέχω», «θέλω και παραθέλω». Μπορεί να τα λένε κάποιοι χωρισμένα, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι η πλειονότητα. 
Το ΛΚΝ βέβαια γράφει για το *πάρα*, αλλά δείτε τα έτσι, χωρισμένα και ολογράφως, και πείτε μου εσείς: την πάρα άλλη βδομάδα, έχει και πάρα έχει, θέλω και πάρα θέλω.

Στο γραπτό θα με ξένιζε να τα δω χωρισμένα, γιατί θα τα περίμενα γραμμένα περίπου όπως προφέρονται, αφού μάλλον θα κατέγραφαν προφορικούς διαλόγους με την ανάλογη φυσικότητα. Επιπλέον, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ίσως αυτός ο χωρισμός να έκανε τον αναγνώστη να κοντοσταθεί για να αποκωδικοποιήσει τη σημασία του παρά π.χ.: _Έχω και παρά έχω και σπουδές και πτυχία, θέλω και παρά θέλω και ομορφιά και ακίνητα πολλά και παρανυφάκια με ουρά, αλλά πού να τα βρω η παντέρμη; 
_Ναι, τα κόμματα στις κατάλληλες θέσεις θα τα ξεχώριζαν και θα βοηθούσαν στην ανάγνωση, αλλά γιατί να βάλεις τον καημένο τον αναγνώστη να τα ψάχνει, ενώ η λύση παραείναι εύκολη;

*Από την άλλη, αν είναι να γράψω ή να πω «την παρά παρά παρά άλλη βδομάδα», δεν γράφω καλύτερα «σ' ένα μήνα» παμ-παρα-παρα; 


Μαύρα μου μάτια - Βασίλης Σκουλάς, Μανώλης Λιδάκης






Τούτο το μήνα τον αποπάνω, τον αποπάνω, τον παραπάνω...


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Θέλω να με πιστέψεις ότι δεν διάβασα καθόλου το υπόλοιπο λήμμα. Μάλιστα, αρκέστηκα στο σχόλιο του Ζαζ και νόμιζα ότι αυτά ήταν _παρά_ (γι' αυτό και το σχόλιο για σωστό _παρά πίσω_). Αυτά τα _πάρα_ δεν τα ξέρω.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Γιατί να μη σε πιστέψω; Αφού κι εγώ το ίδιο έπαθα: για το _παρά_ νόμιζα ότι έγραφε στην αρχή και μετά ξανακοίταξα πιο προσεκτικά το ποστ του Ζαζ και την παράλληλη αναζήτηση στον Κόμβο από το λίνκι του και είδα ότι αυτά τα γράφει στο _πάρα_, οπότε πρόσθεσα τα δέοντα.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 2, 2012)

Βρίσκω πρακτική τη μονολεκτική απόδοση του αποπάνω/αποκάτω, αν και δεν την έχω συνηθίσει. Ακόμα περισσότερο, καθώς έχει συνηθιστεί το παραπάνω/παρακάτω. Εξάλλου μονολεκτικά αποδίδονταν και στα αρχαία (άνωθεν/κάτωθεν). Το επιτατικό παρα- είναι προτιμότερο να ενώνεται με τη λέξη, καθώς μερικές φορές, τονιζόμενο, έχει αρνητική χροιά (διαβάζοντας βέβαια την πρόταση δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος παρανόησης).
Αν και είμαι συντηρητικός όσο αφορά τη συγχώνευση λέξεων, θεωρώ ότι να χωρίσουμε τις ήδη υπάρχουσες σύνθετες λέξεις, που περιέχουν ένα ολοκληρωμένο νόημα, στις εξ ων συνετέθησαν είναι μάλλον αυθαιρεσία.

Και με αφορμή μια παρατήρηση που έκανε ο *nickel *για το ρήμα προοιωνίζομαι: Στο σχολικό βιβλίο της Βιολογίας Γ θετ. (σ.119) υπάρχει ως προοιωνίζω. Από τη μια χρησιμοποιούνται λανθασμένοι τύποι και από την άλλη το νόημα μερικών λέξεων γίνεται αντιληπτό (από τους περισσότερους μαθητές) από τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2012)

...
Γι' αυτό το τελευταίο έχουμε νήμα, Τhanasis_P: προοιωνίζεται και προοιωνίζει. :)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 17, 2012)

*Σαν Ρέμο ή Σανρέμο;*

Όπως φαίνεται η σχιζολεξία είναι μεταδοτική. Βλέποντας τον ποδηλατικό αγώνα Milano-Sanremo (ή Μιλάνου-Σανρέμου ) παρατήρησα ότι οι Ιταλοί γράφουνε Sanremo με μια λέξη. Παρακάτω διαβάστε ενδιαφέρουσα σημείωση από τη βίκι. Στα Ελληνικά το μονολεκτικό Σανρέμο υπάρχει κατά χιλιάδες στο γκουγκλ αλλά το Σαν Ρέμο κατά εκατομμύρια!

"The official spelling of the city is Sanremo, a phonetic contraction of San Romolo (Saint Romolo), official saint and protector of the city. In the local dialect of Ligurian, it sounds like Sanrœmu. *The spelling San Remo, as two words, was introduced in 1924 by the mayor and used in official documents during Fascism. *This form of the name appears still on some road signs and, more rarely, in unofficial tourist information. It has been the most widely used form of the name in English at least since the 19th century."


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Βρε τι παθαίνουμε μαθαίνουμε!

A dirimere forse definitivamente la controversia interviene l'approvazione dello Statuto comunale, che nel 2002 ha sancito che la denominazione ufficiale della città è nella forma contratta 'Sanremo'.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=_Mq50W50I_IC&pg=PA188#v=onepage&q&f=false

Το θέμα έχει κλείσει με απόφαση της δημοτικής αρχής του 2002, που λέει ότι η επίσημη ονομασία είναι το αχώριστο (και αχώνευτο, θα έλεγα) Σανρέμο. Λες να το κάνουν εδώ Σαρρέμο;

Ο Πάπυρος έχει βέβαια *Σαν Ρέμο*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2012)

Σύντομη μουσική παρέκβαση:

Ο «σαν Ρέμος» Γιάννης Πλούταρχος σιγοντάρει τον Αλ Μπάνο και τη Δήμητρα Θεοδοσίου στο περσινό φεστιβάλ του Σανρέμο :) (δείτε και μετά το τέλος του τραγουδιού, μέχρι το τέλος του βίντεο)






Και να πώς παρουσιάστηκε το γεγονός από την ελληνική τηλεόραση:






Αχ, Μαρία...


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Επειδή εγώ αυτά τα πολιτιστικά τα έχω χάσει, οι τρεις καλλιτέχνες όπως τα λέει το δεύτερο, διαγωνίστηκαν ή όχι; Γιατί εμένα δε μου μοιάζει να διαγωνίστηκαν (όχι μόνο γιατί δεν ήταν νέα σύνθεση το άσμα, αλλά και γιατί δε μοιάζει με διαγωνισμό το σκηνικό)


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Από την άλλη, ο Αλ Μπάνο (Al Bano) πάσχει από σχιζολεξία, αφού το κανονικό του όνομα είναι Albano Carrisi.


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2012)

_I'll ban him_ from our fethtival then, thhall I, mathter? He'd better thtick to Than Remo, with them thcitholecticth. :devil:
Thufferin' thuccotathh!


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2012)

Το Than Remo είναι εκεί που διαγωνίζονται οι Θανάσηδες;


Και παρεμπιπτόντως, Καρίσι ή Καρίζι λέγεται ο Αλ Μπάνο, γιατί σύμφωνα με την γραφή του το δέυτερο, αλλά οι έλληνες πιο πάνω το πρώτο;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 18, 2012)

Με αφορμή το σχόλιο για το Σανρέμο, να παρατηρήσω ότι υπάρχουν παρόμοιες λέξεις που έχουν δεθεί περισσότερο μεταξύ τους.
Για παράδειγμα, η λέξη Santiago (Sant+Iago), έδωσε υποκοριστικά που δανείστηκαν γράμματα από το πρώτο συνθετικό (Diego<Diago<Tiago<Santiago)
Επίσης η Σαντορίνη<Santa Irene


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το Than Remo είναι εκεί που διαγωνίζονται οι Θανάσηδες;


Και οι Θπύροι και οι Θτέλιοι και οι Θωτήρηδες και...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2012)

Μα ποιος είναι αυτός ο άκλιτος 'ναντίων;

ο 'ναντίων
του 'ναντίων...


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα ποιος είναι αυτός ο άκλιτος 'ναντίων;
> 
> ο 'ναντίων
> του 'ναντίων...



Δεν τον ξέρεις; Είναι αδερφάκι κάποιου ονόματι λάχιστον
:laugh:


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει *κι όλας*! Δεν υπάρχει και δεν υπήρξε ποτέ! Κι ας μου λέει ο γκούγκλης κάτι για 348.000 ευρήματα: είναι πλάνη, παραίσθηση, αντικατοπτρισμός. Υπήρχε μόνο *κιόλα* (από *και όλα*), που τσίμπησε στη διαδρομή ένα τελικό -*ς* για να δείχνει καλύτερα ότι είναι επίρρημα. *Κιόλας, κιόλας, κιόλας, κιόλας*!

Να, τα λέει και εδώ, και το νεότερο και το μεσαιωνικό:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=κιόλας&sin=all

Σας παρακαλώ, όχι άλλο *κι όλας*! :scared:


----------



## pidyo (Jul 2, 2012)

Φοβερή σχιζολεξία από τον Καρπετόπουλο, σε κείμενο για τον νικητή του Euro: 



> Οι σημερινοί θρίαμβοι των Ισπανών ήρθαν ως συνέχεια της ηγεμονίας τους στα ευρωπαϊκά πρωταθλήματα των Νέων και των Εφήβων – αλλά ποιος από τους τρίτους, που βλέπουν μπάλα μόνο στις μεγάλες διοργανώσεις, θα κάθονταν να δει ένα ημίχρονο από δ’ αυτα;


Δεν σχολιάζω καν το κάθονταν για τρίτο ενικό, αυτό συνηθίζεται. Αλλά αυτό το «δ' αύτα» πού το βρήκε; Σίγουρα κάπου το βρήκε, γιατί ο Καρπετόπουλος είναι αρκετά ανορθόγραφος και δεν μου φαίνεται πιθανό να το έβγαλε από το μυαλό του. Σε snippet στα γκουγκλοβιβλία βρίσκω ότι έχει προταθεί πως η συνήθης ετυμολόγηση Ανδριώτη / Κριαρά που υπάρχει και στο ΛΚΝ --μσν. δαύτος < εδαύτος με αποβ. του αρχικού άτ. φων. < έδ(ε) `να!΄ (< αρχ. ἴδε) + αύτος (συμφυρ. αρχ. αὐτός + αρχ. οyτος)-- δεν είναι ορθή και πως πρέπει να ετυμολογηθεί απευθείας από το δ' αυτός. Αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι η γραφή «δ' αύτος» μου κάνει εντύπωση. Ελπίζω να μην πρόκειται για μπαμπινιώτειο δάκτυλο (δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο λεξικό του τώρα).


----------



## Themis (Jul 3, 2012)

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης συμφωνεί με το ΛΚΝ στην περίπτωση αυτή και το γράφει σαν μία λέξη. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί η άποψη ότι θα έπρεπε "να ετυμολογηθεί απευθείας από το δ' αυτός". Δηλαδή από το δε+αυτός; Μιλάνε για ελληνικά ή για τη γλώσσα των Νεφελίμ;


----------



## sarant (Jul 3, 2012)

Μια λαϊκότατη λέξη, αυτό έλειπε να μη γραφτεί σαν μία! Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ο Κάρπετ έψαξε και βρήκε την ετυμολογία του δαύτος. Φοβάμαι πως στο μυαλό πολλών γραφιάδων έχει σφηνωθεί η ιδέα ότι αν εντοπίσουν μέσα σε μια λέξη υποψία σύνθεσης πρέπει να την τεμαχίσουν....


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

Ζήλεψα τη (διπλή) σχιζολεξία που φιλοξενεί σήμερα ο συνονόματος στα μεζεδάκια του (από το skai.gr: «Ενόχληση για το *κατ’ επείγον* στο ν/σ της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης», «Την ενόχλησή της εξέφρασε η κοινοβουλευτική ομάδα του ΠΑΣΟΚ που συνεδρίασε για τη διαδικασία του *κατ’ επείγοντος*»), αλλά ένα σχόλιο του Ζάζουλα υπήρξε έμπνευση για την αναζήτηση μιας άλλης, γνήσια διπλής, σχιζολέξίας: «Εξ επί τούτου» (σε τίτλο και σε γκουγκλιές). Όταν το βλέπεις και με απόστροφο μετά το _εξ’_, θέλεις να του βάλεις και κορνίζα.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 4, 2012)

Είσαι υπερβολικός. Εδώ χάνονται τα εφ' άπαξ του κόσμου κι εσύ κόλλησες σε ένα "κατ' επείγον". (δεν γελάω προφανώς για τον κόσμο που χάνει τα λεφτά του)


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

Έχουμε πει ότι είναι *εφάπαξ* από τους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους; Έχει, ας πούμε, πεντέξι _εφάπαξ_ στην Καινή Διαθήκη (όχι με την οικονομική σημασία). :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 7, 2012)

Ωραία και εύγλωττη σημερινή σχιζολεξία (όχι όμως και αποστροφομανία):

Την ώρα που η γερμανική κυβέρνηση ξεκαθαρίζει ότι τα εθνικά κοινοβούλια είναι υπέρ άνω όλων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2012)

Μα το διόρθωσαν! Κρίμα! [Δεν έχουμε πει να παίρνουμε οθονιές;]


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, ακόμα κι όταν βάζουν άχρηστα ενωτικά, δεν έχουν βάλει και δεύτερο τόνο. Ο δεύτερος τόνος είναι η περίπτωση όπου οι κόρες των ματιών μου αρχίζουν να γυρνάνε περίεργα.



Έγραψα πιο πάνω για την ενωτικολαγνεία ως υποκατηγορία της σχιζολεξίας. Και έπεσα χτες, σε κείμενο του Δημήτρη Ψυχογιού, σε τούτο εδώ:

Μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που λένε τα στραβά του κλάδου τους στα σπίτια τους ή στα συνδικαλιστικά τους όργανα αλλά αυτό μόνο υποκριτική προσωπική *από-ενοχοποίηση*, αθώωση, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί. 

Et tu, Brute; Τι άλλο θα δουν πια τα μάτια μας; Τον Σαραντάκο να γράφει «από-φασιστικότητα»;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2012)

Μήπως φταίει ο κύριος Σπελ Τσέκερ;


----------



## Themis (Sep 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι άλλο θα δουν πια τα μάτια μας; Τον Σαραντάκο να γράφει «από-φασιστικότητα»;


:lol:
Αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην το πω: σε κείμενα νέων ή σχετικά νέων βλέπω να κάνει θραύση ο χωρισμός και ο τονισμός του στερητικού "από". Από-γοητευτικό, θα έλεγα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2012)

Από σχόλιο στο Φέισμπουκ, το οποίο κατά τα άλλα δεν έχει λάθη, και δείχνει αρκετά μορφωμένο άνθρωπο. 

Δια της εισ' άτοπον απαγωγής

Άμα τον πιάσει τον άνθρωπο η αποστροφομανία, θα βρει να τη βάλει την απόστροφό του, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Από σχόλιο στο Φέισμπουκ, το οποίο κατά τα άλλα δεν έχει λάθη, και δείχνει αρκετά μορφωμένο άνθρωπο.
> 
> Δια της εισ' άτοπον απαγωγής
> 
> Άμα τον πιάσει τον άνθρωπο η αποστροφομανία, θα βρει να τη βάλει την απόστροφό του, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς :)



Μπορεί να μπερδεύτηκε με το _μέσ'_. Ή μπορεί να είναι νέα έκφραση με νέους συντακτικούς κανόνες (_είσαι άτοπον_, όπως λέμε _είσαι άτομον_).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 15, 2013)

Πόσο γκαντέμης πρέπει να είσαι για να φας μετεωρίτη* κατά κέφαλα;* Δηλαδή με σένα το σύμπαν δεν συνωμότησε απλώς, έκανε κανονικό σχέδιο και έμεινε να βλέπει. Συνέβη στα Ουράλια...

Από τιτίβισμα στο Protagon


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2013)

Είδα σε υπότιτλο, στο Little Fokkers στον Αντένα, *αυτό-ικανοποίηση και παραλίγο να πέσω από την καρέκλα. Και μετά διαπίστωσα ότι


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2013)

Διαπίστωσες ότι...;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2013)

Περίεργο, δεν ξέρω πού πήγε το υπόλοιπο ποστ. 
Διαπίστωσα ότι δεν αυτό-ικανοποιείται μόνο ο συνάδελφος υποτιτλιστής, αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι που δημοσιογραφούν με κόπι-πέιστ στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Δεν μας έφτανε η σχιζολεξία, έχουμε και σχιζομηνυμάτωση τώρα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 28, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Είδα σε υπότιτλο, στο Little Fokkers στον Αντένα, *αυτό-ικανοποίηση και παραλίγο να πέσω από την καρέκλα.



Αυτή την ορθογραφία την έχω ξαναδεί, κάπου επίσημα... δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πού... ίσως κάποιο λεξικό. Δεν το δικαιολογώ βέβαια, αλλά προσπαθώ να το ερμηνεύσω.


----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2013)

Επώνυμο μαργαριτάρι από τον αρχηγό του κόμματος των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων Πάνο Καμμένο, που ζήτησε από κάποια διεύθυνση (όχι τη σωστή) του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας να του βεβαιώσουν αυτό που διαβάζετε (μολονότι τέτοιου είδους δηλώσεις δεν γίνονται):







**Κατ' επείγων* και **Ναυτηλίας *και κόμματα εκεί που δεν πρέπει και ανύπαρκτη σύνταξη... Ο πρόεδρος χρειάζεται άλλα στελέχη στη γραμματεία. Κατεπειγόντως.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ούτε τι ζητάει ούτε πού κολλάει το "ως υφυπουργός".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2013)

Τότε ήταν υφυπουργός Ναυτιλίας.


----------



## sarant (Mar 3, 2013)

Και όχι Υφ' υπουργός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2013)

sarant said:


> Και όχι Υφ' υπουργός;


Εννοείς υφ' υπ' ουργός;


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2013)

Τι σόι σύνταξη είναι _ως υφυπουργός δεν έγινε καμία επίταξη εργασίας_; Δε λείπει κάτι; Ας πούμε _όσο ήταν υφυπουργός;_ _Όσο υπηρετούσε ως υφυπουργός;_


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2013)

Αυτό ακριβώς επισημαίνει και ο Earion πιο πάνω:


> **Κατ' επείγων και *Ναυτηλίας και κόμματα εκεί που δεν πρέπει και ανύπαρκτη σύνταξη...*


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Σε σελίδα όπου μας έστειλε η Αλεξάνδρα τσακώνω μια σχιζολεξία που με εκνευρίζει τριπλά (βάζουμε τις λέξεις να μας εκνευρίζουν, για να μην ομολογούμε τα χειρότερα):

... μια πολύ-εθνική ομάδα ...

Τα τρία κακά:

Χωρίζει την πασίγνωστη λέξη με ενωτικό.
Βάζει τόνο στο πρώτο «συνθετικό».
Καταφέρνει να δώσει νέα σημασία στη λέξη: «μια ομάδα εθνική, μα πολύ εθνική, σου λέω».


(Πάω να δω από ποια μεριά του κρεβατιού σηκώθηκα...)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 7, 2013)

Ακραίας σχιζολεξίας το αθλητικό ανάγνωσμα: 



> Αυτό που θα πρέπει να καταλάβει ο κόσμος, είναι ότι ο ρόλος του Μάντζαρη ήταν πολύ σημαντικός σε πολλά κομμάτια του παιχνιδιού της ομάδας και ο τραυματισμός του στα μέσα της σεζόν, μας ανάγκασε να αναπροσαρμόσουμε τα πλάνα μας, χωρίς έναν παίκτη που ήταν *εξ ισορροπιστής* μέσα στο γήπεδο και στ' αποδυτήρια...



Ο Χριστός κι η Παναγία. Αυτό δεν είναι δαίμων του πληκτρολογίου, ο εξ από δω ο ίδιος είναι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Βλέπει η Ζέζα *de-Westernization* και μας σερβίρει *απο-Δυτικοποίηση*.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_07/04/2013_492320

Ο όρος και η έννοια είναι διαδεδομένα στα αγγλικά, οπότε είναι άχρηστα τα εισαγωγικά που προστέθηκαν στον τίτλο του άρθρου:
*Με τρικ εμπιστοσύνης η «απο-Δυτικοποίηση»... των BRICS*

Να κι ένα βιβλίο του 2000 εδώ, _De-Westernizing Media Studies_, αν και ο γκουγκλοβιβλικός παρουσιαστής δεν σέβεται το ενωτικό, που αποσκοπεί να μας γλιτώσει από προφορά «ντιου» και να διατηρήσει το κεφαλαίο W, αν και το δεύτερο δεν είναι καθόλου φετίχ. (Τι μας έκανες, Κεδίκογλου...)

Στα ελληνικά μήτε το κεφαλαίο χρειάζεται μήτε το ενωτικό: *αποδυτικοποίηση*, όπως _δυτικός_ και _αποκρατικοποίηση_. (Για να μην πω τίποτα για το παλιότερο της Ζέζας, που έγραψε _αποΔυτικοποίηση_ — άντε...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2013)

Φαντάρος καταγγέλλει ότι τους πουλούσαν το πρόγευμα στο στρατόπεδο -που δικαιούνταν δωρεάν. Και το άρθρο σχιζολεκτεί: "Για να μην «τα πολύ λέμε»".


----------



## bernardina (Dec 27, 2013)

Θα μπορούσε να μπει στα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα (και είναι όντως αισιόδοξο μήνυμα), αλλά επειδή είμαστε πρωτίστως γλωσσικό φόρουμ το βάζω εδώ.
Ανακάλυψαν τον μυστηριώδη μηχανισμό του Αλτσχάιμερ.

Ο λόγος που το βάζω εδώ είναι εκείνο το Επί προσθέτως, που ομολογώ ότι βλέπω για πρώτη φορά.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2013)

Την ίδια είδηση είχα διαβάσει σε άλλη ιστοσελίδα. Εκεί μιλούσαν για τη φθίση της μνήμης.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Ανακάλυψαν τον μυστηριώδη μηχανισμό του Αλτσχάιμερ.
> 
> Ο λόγος που το βάζω εδώ είναι εκείνο το Επί προσθέτως, που ομολογώ ότι βλέπω για πρώτη φορά.



Και όχι μόνο αυτό: αποφάσισαν να απλοποιήσουν τον ενδορρινικό φλοιό σε ενδορινικό, αλλά τα _*ρ*_ πήγαν και χώθηκαν στις «όμορες περιοχές»· τις έκαναν *όμορρες, τις άμοιρες. Ένα «εικονοποιήσουμε» σαν μετάφρασμα του ρήματος image στο τέλος δεν το σχολιάζω (το αφήνω επί πλέον ;-\, ώσπου να βουλιάξει μοναχό του).


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2014)

...
Εκ Παστιτσίου καρπωθέν, ένα νέο φρούτο, η σχιζολεξία με αποστροφομανία και κερασάκι την υποδιαστολολαγνεία:







*Παρ' ό,τι; *Παρ' ό,τι; *Παρ' ό,τι; Παρ' ο,τίτιδα!

Σχόλιο #100: «Παρότι» ακούν τ' αφτιά μου, άλλα γράφει η χέρα μου.

Για να μην τα ξαναγράφω, από το νήμα *Μία ή δύο λέξεις; Τέλος πάντων ή τελοσπάντων;*



nickel said:


> *Παρ' οτίτιδα*
> 
> Βλέπω τις τελευταίες ημέρες όλο και πιο συχνά το σπασμένο *παρ’ ότι* με την απόστροφο, ενώ θα περίμενα να το βλέπω πιο συχνά ενωμένο σε μία λέξη, *παρότι*. Τι λένε τα λεξικά;
> 
> ...




Ασφαλώς, μια υποδιαστολή ξεφεύγει εύκολα (παρότι, όταν γράφουμε ποσά, πώς της δίνουμε μεγαλύτερη σημασία; ) 
και το _*ότι *ή* ό,τι*_ είναι από τα συχνά μπερδέματα. 

Αλλά και γι' αυτό έχουμε νήμα: *ότι ή ό,τι.
*


----------



## pidyo (Jan 17, 2014)

Τις προάλλες είχα πετύχει σε κείμενο αθλητικού τύπου το πολύ αστείο «ο Χ ήταν *ντε φορμέ*». Γκουγκλίζοντας μπας και το πετύχω βρίσκω ότι υπάρχουν κάμποσα «ντε φορμέ», αλλά και πολλά «ντε-φορμέ». 

Αυτό τώρα πώς το λες; Σχιζολεξία και παυλομανία; Σχιζολεξία αλλοζανφάν ντε λα πατρί; Η σουσουδίστικη φράξια της σχιζολεξίας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2014)

Με το καλό και αλ-γόριθμος και άλ-γεβρα. 

Πάντως το ΛΚΝ το πάει στο αντίθετο άκρο, όπου παραδίδονται μονολεκτικά όλα τα επιρρηματικά που έχουν μπροστά τους το αλά (_αλαγερμανικά_, _αλαγαλλικά_, κτλ). Αντιθέτως, ο γκούγκλης αποκαλύπτει μπόλικα "αλά γερμανικά" και "αλά γαλλικά". Καταλαβαίνω την λογική που λέει ότι προφέρονται σαν μια λέξη και το _αλά_ δεν τονίζεται. Δεν βλέπω όμως τον λόγο να φτιάξουμε 500 επιρρήματα με πρόθημα το _αλά_. Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που προφέρουμε σαν μια λέξη αλλά δεν τα ενώνουμε αδιακρίτως.



mod's note: η συνέχεια στο κατάλληλο νήμα


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2014)

Από υπότιτλο χθες το βράδυ στον Άλφα:

Φέρ' σου ευγενικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2014)

Σε καλό σου, πρωινιάτικα! :) Μου χρωστάς ένα πληκτρολόγιο, αν δεν καθαρίσει από τους καφέδες που το έλουσα καθώς πνίγηκα όπως το διάβαζα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2014)

Χαίρομαι που ξεκινάς τη μέρα σου μ' ένα καλό γέλιο :)


----------



## pidyo (Jan 20, 2014)

Παρεξήγηση, δεν πρόκειται περί λάθους, δικαιολογείται από τα συμφραζόμενα: 

- Έλα, που είσαι; Δεν θα 'ρθεις στη γιαγιά; Γιορτάζει σήμερα. 
- Θα έρθω, αλλά δεν της πήρα δωράκι. 
- Ε, πάρ' της κάνα γλυκό. 
- Τι γλυκό να φέρω; Άσε, θα 'ρθω έτσι.
- Δεν είναι σωστό. Φέρ' σου, ευγενικά. Τρελαίνεται για σουδάκια η γιαγιά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2014)

Ο Κύριος με_τα Σου...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 20, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε καλό σου, πρωινιάτικα! :) Μου χρωστάς ένα πληκτρολόγιο, αν δεν καθαρίσει από τους καφέδες που το έλουσα καθώς πνίγηκα όπως το διάβαζα.



Το δικό μου τη γλίτωσε απλώς και μόνο από καλό τάιμινγκ: μόλις είχα καταπιεί.

Καλά, ιντάξ. Κι αν δεν βρεις να φερς σου, φέρ ικλέρ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Οι Κρητικοί θα θέλουν να διατηρηθεί η διαφορά ανάμεσα στο *ξάσου* (του ρήματος _ξαίνω_) και το κρητικό *ξα σου* (< εξουσία σου). Προσοχή λοιπόν, σχιτζήδες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2014)

Τώρα εξηγούνται όλα:

Χωρίς σου θα κυκλοφορήσουν όλα τα προφιτερόλ κατά την τριετία 2014-2017


----------



## Themis (Jan 20, 2014)

Εγώ το "χωρίς σου" το πήρα για "χωρίς εσένα" και νόμιζα ότι η Παλάβρα σου έκανε κάτι πολύ κακό και την καταριέσαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2014)

Σήμερα, διαβάζοντας τη Ρέα Βιτάλη στο Πρόταγκον (Πιο πόνος πεθαίνεις... αμ δε!) παρατηρώ μια ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση σχιζολεξίας: Η κ. Βιτάλη θέλει να δώσει έναν υπερθετικό βαθμό της λέξης άτιμη, αλλά η λέξη πανάτιμος δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά. «Αναγκάζεται», λοιπόν, και χρησιμοποιεί τρεις φορές το κατασκεύασμα «παν άτιμη» --που απλώς είναι στον αέρα.

Ας το σημειώσουμε, λοιπόν, εδώ: Μη διστάζουμε να λεξιπλάσουμε όταν ακολουθούμε όλους τους κανόνες της γλώσσας μας. Τα λεξικά δεν περιέχουν (και δεν μπορεί, ούτε πρέπει) να περιέχουν όλες τις λέξεις της γλώσσας μας. Καινούργιες λέξεις εισάγονται από άλλες γλώσσες και δημιουργούνται από ομιλητές και γραφιάδες της γλώσσας για να καλύψουν τις εκφραστικές ανάγκες μας. Όπου δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις, δημιουργούνται. Και όπου αυτές οι λέξεις καλύπτουν πραγματικό και διαρκές χρηστικό κενό, όπου ακολουθούν τους κανόνες της σύνθεσης και της γραμματικής μας, μπορεί να εμφανιστούν στα λεξικά των επόμενων χρόνων.

Πανάτιμος, λοιπόν. Ο ανυπόφορα, ανυπολόγιστα, ασύλληπτα άτιμος. Πανάτιμος, πανάτιμη, πανάτιμο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πανάτιμος, λοιπόν. Ο ανυπόφορα, ανυπολόγιστα, ασύλληπτα άτιμος. Πανάτιμος, πανάτιμη, πανάτιμο.



Ακριβώς. Ένα βήμα από τον _πανάκριβο_ και τον _πανάσχημο_.

Παράδειγμα:
όταν στο ίδιο τραπέζι με τον Κύρκο βρέθηκαν —άτιμη, πανάτιμη σημειολογία— Γιωργάκης Παπανδρέου και Κουβέλης
http://iconology2009.wordpress.com/2010/06/30/ένα-κοστούμι-γιά-τον-κύριο-κουβέλη/

Κυρίως, όμως, προσυπογράφω την προτροπή για τη δημιουργία νέων λέξεων σε γνωστά καλούπια.

Καλημέρα


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2014)

Σε υψηλούς τόνους η δεύτερη μέρα της “μάχης” στη Βουλή-Ένταση για το *κατ’επείγον* μας πληροφορούν οι Επτά Ημέρες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2014)

...
Μαφού τα επείγοντα στο ΚΑΤ πάνε.  «Ένταση για το ΚΑΤ· επείγον!»


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2014)

Αυτό είναι το αντίθετο του άν' επείγοντος. Όπως λέμε Κατ' Παναγιά και Αν'Παναγιά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2014)

Καλημέρα και καλή τσαγκαροδευτέρα.

Καταπληκτικός (και όχι... κατά πληκτικός) κατάλογος σχιζολεκτικών κρουσμάτων στο σημερινό σαραντάκειο σημείωμα:
*Στον αστερισμό της σχιζολεξίας*

(Θα θέσπιζα και το Βραβείο του Πιτυοκάμπτη αν κατάφερνα να βρω σωστή εικονογράφηση.)


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> (Θα θέσπιζα και το Βραβείο του Πιτυοκάμπτη αν κατάφερνα να βρω σωστή εικονογράφηση.)









Καλή μέρα. Καλομεσήμερο, σήμερο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Το είδα κι αυτό (αλλά δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι τώρα τα 'χω δει όλα):

*εκ των εν όντων*
https://www.google.gr/search?q="εκ+των+εν+όντων"

«Ωστόσο εκείνος δεν υπέκυψε και επέμεινε στη γραμμή του, δηλαδή προχώρησε σε λύσεις εκ των εν όντων».

*ενόντα* τα [enónda] Ο52 (μόνο στη γεν. πληθ.) : (λόγ.) στην έκφραση *εκ των ενόντων*, με όσα και όποια μέσα, στοιχεία κτλ. υπάρχουν συμπτωματικά, χωρίς προετοιμασία και προγραμματισμό· (πρβ. πρόχειρα): _Είχαμε μια εκ των ενόντων συζήτηση. Το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ σοβαρό, για να το αντιμετωπίσουμε εκ των ενόντων._
[λόγ. < αρχ. τά ἐνόντα 'όλα τα πιθανά', αρχ. φρ. ἐκ τῶν ἐνόντων] 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ενόντα&dq=


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

...
Εκ των ενόντων μιαινόντων, εκ του μη όντος προερχόμενον. 

Εκ των *ωνουκάνευ. Εξ αρχαιοτάτων άνευ αυτού, λέμε! Έν' άγρια τα όντα τούτα, αγριμάκια τα βρισκούμενα. :woot:


----------



## Themis (Nov 25, 2014)

_...τέτοια εγκλήματα, εκ *προ μελέτης*..._
Αν δεν το έχεις μελετήσει προηγουμένως το έγκλημα, πού πας Καραμήτρο;
Το θέμα του άρθρου είναι ωστόσο τραγικό: Η Μυρτώ δύο χρόνια μετά την επίθεση στην Πάρο.


----------



## Themis (Jan 22, 2015)

_Εκ τότε_ (π.χ. εδώ, εδώ και, φυσικά, εδώ). Προφανής απάντηση στην ερώτηση: _Εκ πότε;_


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2015)

Κοιτάξτε τι μου προτείνει το Γκουγκλ αν του ζητήσω "εξ" και "εκ" με απόστροφο:





Φέξε μου και γλίστρησα. Αν περιμένει κάποιος άσχετος να μάθει από τα ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ ποιο είναι το σωστό, σώθηκε.


----------



## Themis (Mar 14, 2015)

Βαρουφάκης *με τα* της συζύγου σε Paris Match: Ποτέ δεν τέθηκε θέμα Grexit - NEWS247

Τώρα βγαίνει μεν στον Γούγλη, αλλά ο σύνδεσμος είναι καπούτ. Ίσως να διορθώθηκε. Αυτό πάντως το "με τα της συζύγου του" μου φέρνει σε πορνό. Και έμεινε εκεί τουλάχιστον μία μέρα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2015)

Από ομάδα μαγειρικής στο Φέισμπουκ:

"Κορίτσια, στις πατάτες για αχνί βάζουμε δυόσμο;"


----------



## Hellegennes (May 30, 2015)

Το οποίο είναι ό,τι να 'ναι. Τούρκικη λέξη είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2015)

Μια κι έγιναν επίκαιρες οι ζωοτροφές λόγω Μαδούρο, είδα και το εξής στο ΦΒ: «Το παιδί του δεν θα τρώει ζώο τροφή».


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2015)

Θα τρώει φυτο τροφή.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2015)

Προσοχή, ξέχασες τον τόνο: φυτό τροφή.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2018)

Με αφορμή το ιστολόγημα Και τώρα αγαπητοί σύντροφοι,για πες τε μου,πως θα πρέπει να αντιδράσω? έκανα έναν έλεγχο για το πόσο συχνό είναι να γράφεται κατατμημένος ο παράλληλος τύπος «πέστε» της προστακτικής «πείτε» του ρ. _λέω_· και είναι όντως αρκετά συχνό (γκουγκλάρετε π.χ. "πες τε μου", "πες τε ότι" ή "πες τε της"). Πολύ λιγότερο συχνό δείχνει να είναι το ίδιο φαινόμενο για την προστακτική «πέστε» του ρ. _πέφτω_ (γκουγκλάρετε π.χ. "πες τε κάτω" ή "πες τε και") — σημειωτέον πως εδώ βρήκα και αρκετά με απόστροφο: _πέσ' τε_. Το γκούγκλισμα του "πες τε να" φέρνει ευρήματα και για τα δύο ρήματα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2022)

Σχετικό ανάγνωσμα, το σημερινό του Γιάννη Χάρη, *Το ξύλο φόρτωμα του καθ’ ηγητή*:

Εν αρχή ην το ενωτικό, ένα χωριστικό ενωτικό, όπως το είχα ονομάσει, που χώριζε λέξεις σύνθετες με μακρά ιστορία και όχι ευκαιριακές κατασκευές: π.χ. «σοσιαλ-δημοκρατία». Πάνε δεκαπέντε χρόνια, είχα μάλιστα καταγράψει, διόλου συστηματικά, κοντά 200 λέξεις, που δεν ήταν βέβαια εκείνης της στιγμής, είχαν κι αυτές κάποια ζωή πίσω τους: δεν ήταν δηλαδή λίγος συνολικά ο χρόνος, είχαμε μια σχετικά σταθερή τάση, ούτε όμως και πολύς, στην ιστορία μιας γλώσσας, ώστε να μιλούμε για ενδεχόμενη αλλαγή –ορθογραφική έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Είχαμε λοιπόν: ακρο-δεξιός λόγος, αντι-φρονούντες, αντι-λαϊκά μέτρα, παν-ανθρώπινος, ενδο-κομματικός, αλληλο-σεβασμός, ηλεκτρο-σόκ· λέξεις καθημερινές, λαϊκές: κουτσο-πίνω, παλιο-σκύλα, παρα-είναι, κακο-συνηθίζω, χαφιεδό-τσουρμο, στρογγυλο-καθισμένος· λέξεις που δεν υπήρχαν χωριστά: χαζο-παίχνιδο, ρακο-κάζανο, αγριο-κάτσικο, ετσι-θελισμός, αλαφρο-ίσκιωτος, αφού ούτε «παίχνιδο» ούτε «κάζανο» ούτε «κάτσικο» ούτε «θελισμός» ούτε «ίσκιωτος».

Τότε τι; Απλή παρανόηση καταρχήν, επίδραση από ξένες γλώσσες, μα πιο πολύ, πιστεύω, ένα ασύνειδο καθαριστικό πνεύμα, σε εποχή λογιότροπη, που τακτοποιεί τα πάντα στη θέση τους, μη μολυνθούν στον συγχρωτισμό τους, μη μολυνθεί η γλώσσα εντέλει:

Ετσι, ξαναστέλνουμε τα ξένα στα ξένα, οπότε γράφουμε με λατινικά στοιχεία λέξεις κοινόχρηστες, παλαιότατα δάνεια: mini καύσων, φωτογραφικό album, γενναίο prim των παικτών, ακριβά accessoires, τον κυρίευσε το stress·

τα αρχαία στα αρχαία: του Πάριδος, της Αρτέμιδος, της Αλκήστιδος, του Αδώνιδος (μετά συγχωρήσεως), της Κλειούς (αλλά και της Γωγούς και της Ζωζούς!)·

χωρίζουμε παλαιά σύνθετα ή όσα νομίζουμε σύνθετα: «άλλως τε», «με μιας», «κι όλας», «δι ο», «εξ απίνης»· αλλά και, σπανιότερα, είν’ η αλήθεια: «κατ’ επείγον», «*κατ’ όπιν*» κ.ά.

Τα υπόλοιπα τα ανέλαβε το ενωτικό, το χωριστικό ενωτικό.

Η ελληνική, ξανάγραφα, έχει την ευκολία να δημιουργεί σύνθετα (όχι σαν τη γερμανική βεβαίως), να λέει π.χ. μονόδρομος αντί one way road, να λέει πηγαινοέρχομαι, ανεβοκατεβαίνω, ξαναλέω. Θαρρείς και το μετανιώσαμε…

[...]


----------



## skol (Apr 11, 2022)

Κατα τύχη σήμερα στο βενζινάδικο έπεσε το μάτι μου σε ένα δοχείο με _υγρό παρ μπρίζ_ (έτσι, ούτε καν ενωτικό)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 11, 2022)

Παρ' μπριζ', άφ'σε μπριζ'


----------



## skol (Apr 11, 2022)

ετσ'!


----------

